# kernel3.7 desapareció el soporte v4l/uvcvideo{solucionado}

## papu

pues esto mismo ya me extrañaba que de golpe dejara de fucionarme la videocamara de repente pero hasta hoy no he visto que era porque cualquier de las versiones 3.7 incluso la final ¡no existe opción alguna para activar v4l/uvcvideo  , he sido incapaz de encontrar info por google , algun sitio que hablaban de lo mismo que quizás era un bug pero eran comentarios sin respuesta  ¿alguien que use 3.7 y cam se ha dado cuenta?

he buscado y rebuscado por si lo habían cambiado de sitio pero nada, creo que ha desaparecido literalmente

aqui adjunto unas capturas donde se aprecia lo que digo:

http://i.minus.com/iCXkWbFWCcPJP.png

http://i.minus.com/iRnWJF9eAEwHf.png

http://i.minus.com/iWUAHdajJWLLN.png

saludos, ad1

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que estas son las opciones que tienes que activar.

```
Device Drivers

  Multimedia support (NEW)

    Cameras/video grabbers support (NEW)

    Media USB Adapters (NEW)

      USB Video Class (UVC) (NEW)
```

----------

## papu

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que estas son las opciones que tienes que activar.
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

diablos es cierto y mira que he pasado por ahí, hacía bastante rato andaba trasteando y he perdí el norte, gracias ya funciona.

ad1

----------

